# Torque Specs



## toms66 (May 29, 2005)

Im putting a new ram premium replacement clutch in my dads 66 with a 389 and 4 speed and i was wondering what torque specs for the flywheel to crank, Pressure plate to flywheel, and any other tourque specs i will need for this. I have 3 restoration guides and i cant find this info any where.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Tom -
All the torque specs are in the Factory Service Manual. The manuals are available from all of the GTO Restoration Parts suppliers.

Correct torques are:

Flywheel to crankshaft: 95 ft/lbs
Pressure plate to flywheel: 25 ft/lbs
Bellhousing to engine block: 40 ft/lbs
Clutch fork ball stud: 40 ft/lbs
Transmission to bellhousing: 55 ft/lbs
Countershaft stud to engine block: 28 ft/lbs
Countershaft stud-to-frame bracket lock nut: 20 ft/lbs


----------

